# The Unbearable Smugness of the Press



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We all know the media are just puppets for the left but I'm surprised one of them had the nads to admit it.



> It shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone that, with a few exceptions, we were all tacitly or explicitly #WithHer, which has led to a certain anguish in the face of Donald Trump's victory. More than that and more importantly, we also missed the story, after having spent months mocking the people who had a better sense of what was going on.


Commentary: The unbearable smugness of the press - CBS News


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

But yet, from what I can tell...they continue ....missing it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Watch there will be a all out assault on Trump


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> But yet, from what I can tell...they continue ....missing it.


They're not missing it they are taking advantage of it to stir hate. I just read a disgusting article entitled "Racism has only gotten worse since Trump was elected". The article had numerous photos and posts from Facebook, Twitter and other social media with racial slurs. I have no doubt some of those pictures are truthful because we will always have racism in the country. But they put out that article without any way of verifying what those photos are true and not done by DNC operatives (which we know happens). Its irresponsible reporting and its disgusting. That article also failed to mention the two black kids that dragged a white man out of his car and beat him yelling "You're going to pay for voting for Trump". And that story HAS been verified.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Watch there will be a all out assault on Trump


It's not the assault on Trump I'm worried about..............


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

inceptor said:


> It's not the assault on Trump I'm worried about..............


What are you worried about ..................? pm me if you have to tell me , I would like to know If feel the same way .


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> It's not the assault on Trump I'm worried about..............


Keep reloading, . . .

I even got industrious the other day, . . . loaded up an extra 6 or so rounds for my muzzle stuffer.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> What are you worried about ..................? pm me if you have to tell me , I would like to know If feel the same way .


What we are seeing today happening in our country, . . . is a total sham, . . . news wise.

George Soros is funding the demonstrations, . . . Michael Moore is egging em on, . . . along with others.

These are not "spontaneously organized caring demonstrations from social media" as the ABC news program tonight would have us believe.

They are funded and sponsored by the forces who would destroy this country in a heartbeat, . . . and are gleefully, happily, and helpfully encouraged by the news media. NOT one reporter took the time to go talk to these folks and find out the back story, . . . why and how they got there, . . . and who is funding it all????

The news media is so hyped up on getting the "BIG" story, . . . making a name for themselves, . . . becoming a "news" legend, . . . they do not see themselves walking into the trap so carefully laid out for us, . . . and triggered by their actions.

I cannot speak for Inceptor, . . . but I'm loading up every empty hull I can find, . . . preparing food for long term hunkering down, . . . and sending up prayers that all of it turns out to be wasted effort.

If these fools get their way, . . . aided and abetted by the national news media, . . . bullets may be flying in our future.

The only good thing we have on our side, . . . most of us know how to properly use firearms, . . . the looney left will buy .22 long rifle ammo for their rifles, . . . "well, . . . it's cheaper, . . . and it says right on the box that it's for long rifles."

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> What we are seeing today happening in our country, . . . is a total sham, . . . news wise.
> 
> George Soros is funding the demonstrations, . . . Michael Moore is egging em on, . . . along with others.
> 
> ...


I agree , I am stocking up everything I can get my hands on .


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> What we are seeing today happening in our country, . . . is a total sham, . . . news wise.
> 
> George Soros is funding the demonstrations, . . . Michael Moore is egging em on, . . . along with others.
> 
> ...


We are mostly on the same page. The only real difference is on guns. Someone here stated not long ago that they were at a swap meet and all kinds of guns were going like hotcakes. Guns in the inner city are not that hard to come by. All calibers are out there. The biggest difference between us and them is that we may have a few more rounds available and we have a little more practice in how to use them.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Remember George Bush? Either one. All you heard was a constant drum beat of Bush is bad. For years! All orgistrated and directed by the Party. For the uninitiated, The Party is the DNC, cover for socialism/communism and the Lame Stream Media is the propaganda arm of theDNC. The Media promotes any cause or theme the Democrats desire. It's been that way a long time Remember Dan Rather? Others whom would willingly sacrifice themselves and the truth to further the cause of socialism. The only way to stop it is to hit them in the wallet. Think Dixie Chicks. Not a news agency but they toned it way down when the message caused fans to stop listening.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

This has been going on since Nixon. Reagan got a bit of it too,






The difference between now and then is this country is more divided than ever. Now it's being funded by Soros and others and includes the MSM. The division is being openly promoted by many different groups and given plenty of air time by the MSM. This is also being promoted TV with the likes of SNL, Letterman and others. Even in daytime shows like The View are promoting this division.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Remember George Bush? Either one. All you heard was a constant drum beat of Bush is bad. For years! All orgistrated and directed by the Party. For the uninitiated, The Party is the DNC, cover for socialism/communism and the Lame Stream Media is the propaganda arm of theDNC. The Media promotes any cause or theme the Democrats desire. It's been that way a long time Remember Dan Rather? Others whom would willingly sacrifice themselves and the truth to further the cause of socialism. The only way to stop it is to hit them in the wallet. Think Dixie Chicks. Not a news agency but they toned it way down when the message caused fans to stop listening.


When ever I hear them I still flip the station, and we threw out their CDs a long, long time ago.

If Fox doesn't watch out I am going to fire them too.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

TV stations and I assume networks have to abide by certain regulations of the FCC. I wonder if 
the FCC will take a look at the liberal media networks to make sure they comply with each and 
every regulation.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

inceptor said:


> We are mostly on the same page. The only real difference is on guns. Someone here stated not long ago that they were at a swap meet and all kinds of guns were going like hotcakes. Guns in the inner city are not that hard to come by. All calibers are out there. The biggest difference between us and them is that we may have a few more rounds available and we have a little more practice in how to use them.


 Difference is in most case we know how to use them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I fired Fox News a while back. ALL mainstream media are liars, agenda driven and demand part of the $4.3 Trillion dollar pie...



Maol9 said:


> When ever I hear them I still flip the station, and we threw out their CDs a long, long time ago.
> 
> If Fox doesn't watch out I am going to fire them too.


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

It's not that the news is all on the left. The news is owned by people pushing their agenda's. That agenda is to keep us filled with as little facts as possible. It's all opinion pieces now. They are us to be fighting all the time so they can keep the wool over are eyes. They make us fight left vs right, women vs men religion vs religion. We are so busy fighting each other it's nuts. Businesses don't even have to fight minimum wage since we do all the fighting for them. Even all of us just fighting when we all have the same common goal. We forgot that even though we have different beliefs we are too fighting, so the government has no problem taking our freedoms. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You will love this. Some of it is hard to hear turn it up. The Moment: MSNBC As Trump Takes The Win


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Then there is this. This one figured it out. To late but he figured it out in the end. What he say the media did a lot of us were doing. Enjoy. there are just hours of this stuff.


----------

